# Model 700 Ultimate ML



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Read the article in the May issue of American Hunter on the 700 Ultimate Muzzleloader. Neat design of using a modified cartridge case that holds the magnum rifle primer in lieu of a 209 primer. For sure no fumbling with gloves with the small 209 primer. It also has the X-Mark Pro trigger, with a Bell & Carlson stock.

MSRP is steep ($1,295), but sounds like a very interesting firearm.

Anyone with experience with the 700 Ultimate ML?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Old company has been around for several years about 10 or more. Remington has only bought the rights to the design.

http://ultimatefirearms.com/

 Al


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Old company has been around for several years about 10 or more. Remington has only bought the rights to the design.
> 
> http://ultimatefirearms.com/
> 
> Al


Will have to reread the article, I don't recall any comment regarding Remington purchasing the rights to the design.

Thanks for the link and reply.


----------

